

Recovering Redis Data with GDB - stevencorona
http://bigeng.io/post/118963807718/recovering-redis-data-with-gdb

======
lamby
Very neat.

Btw you can get an unstripped version of any Debian package by exporting
DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nostrip,noopt before calling dpkg-buildpackage instead of
rummaging through the src/ directory manually.

